# Turning Grapevine?



## topbind (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone ever turned wild grape vine I cut some of the big vines that grow the side of trees in the woods. You always see squirrl nest in them. I have always known them as wild grape vine. Anyway i ame in the process of drying some to play around with. Has anyone done this? it seems a bit bland with little grain but dying or staining it might do the trick. thanks gor any feedback. Bryce Connelly


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't actually turned any grapevine. But, I have *tried* to turn it. Grapevine is so porous that short sections, when held to the sky actually let light through from one end to the other. It is more bundled fiber than woody. I had zero success. BTW, mine came from a construction site that had been bulldozed. Grapevine is a very important food source for forest animals and is on the decline because the, so-called, back to earth arty types cut it to make things to sell at craft shows. In public forests, it is against the law to cut grapevine. Sorry for the hijack and lecture but it is a consideration if you want to harvest some for turning attempts.


----------



## Monty (Feb 17, 2008)

I had a customer request a pen made from grape vine. Picked up a piece at the pet store (they sell it for bird perches). Was very soft and rather bland looking. Stained it a burgundy color at the customers request. Turned out OK in my opinion. Not something I would do again unless it was for another special order.


----------



## topbind (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea it is pretty bland looking dont worry about the lecture rifleman im always wanting to learn. the vine came off some land that had been logged so it was down was in their collecting lots of goodies.thougth i would try it out.thanks


----------

